# Snog, Marry, Avoid!



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

I am sure most of you know the rules....

Someone names 3 people (normally famous - which I think would be best on this thread as you aren't going to know my friend Mike, or my colleagues John and Chris!) and the next person to post has to say which one they would snog, which one they would marry and which they would avoid... it might be fun! So for example: *Hugh Jackman, Tom Cruise, Brad Pitt*

Snog - Brad Pitt
Marry - Hugh Jackman
Avoid - Tom Cruise

Hope that makes sense - so for the next person I give you: *George Clooney, Benedict Cumberbatch, Russell Howard*


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Snog - George Cloney
Marry - Russell Howard
Avoid - Benedict Cumberbatch 



Jason Manford, Matt Le Blanc , Johnny Depp


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Snog Matt Le Blanc
Marry Johnny Depp
Avoid Jason Manford

Although there's a problem now. I'm expecting you to arrange it to happen! I want to be Mrs Johnny Depp. 

Sean Connery - Pierce Brosnan - Daniel Craig


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Snog Sean Connery
Marry Daniel Craig
Avoid Pierce Brosnan

Peter Kay, Vin Diesel, Peter Andre


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Marry vin diesel
Avoid peter andre
Snog peter kay!! 

Tom jones, simon cowell and Peirres morgan


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

OH wow, that's a hard one Mrsbp!

Snog - Tom Jones (ugh!)
Marry - Piers Morgan
Avoid - Simon Cowell

Next: Zac Efron, Jake Gyllenhaal, Channing Tatum


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Loving this thread btw!

Snog: Zac Efron
Marry: Channing Tatum...mmm...
Avoid: Jake Gyllenhaal

Next: Tom Hanks, Gerard Butler,  Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Snog Samuel L Jackson
Marry Gerard Butler  
Avoid Tom Hanks

Bradley Cooper, Vince Vaughan, Owen Wilson


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

snog vince vaughan
marry bradley cooper
avoid owen wilson


i leave you with

brent spiner
will smith
chris milligan


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

I had to Google them - sorry!

Snog - Chris Milligan
Marry - Will Smith
Avoid - Brent Spiner

Next lucky person gets.....

Jared Leto (30 seconds to mars)
Brandon Flowers (The Killers)
Caleb Followill (Kings of Leon)


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Can I play?!

Snog - Caleb Followill
Marry - Brandon FLowers
Avoid - Jared Leto

And the next three are...

John Travolta, Paul Hollywood, Michael Buble...


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

marry paul h
snog john travolta
avoid michael b

hmmm....

mel gibson
michel roux jnr
vic reeves


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Ah Thats a tough one!  

Marry Mel Gibson
Snog Michel Roux Jnr
Avoid Vic Reeves

Next one is :


Michael McIntyre
Peter Kay
Paddy Mcguinness


----------



## Gem_pop (Jan 21, 2014)

Snog Paddy Mcguiness,
Marry MichaelcIntyre,
Avoid Peter Kaye! 

Next:-

David Hasslehoff, Prince Charles,  Dappy.


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Snog - David Hasslehoff
Marry - Princes Charles
Avoid - Dappy

I give the next person:

Alan Sugar, Alan Shearer and Alan Davies


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Not a great time for me to join in with this lot, ha ha!

Snog - Alan Shearer

Marry - Alan Sugar (just for the money...I know, it's shallow!)

Avoid - Alan Davis (it's the hair!!)

Okay if anyone is still up for this....I give you:

Leonardo DiCaprio
David Walliams
Robin Williams


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

tricky, but
snog david walliams
marry robin williams
avoid leonardo di caprio

how about

hugh laurie
nico hulkenberg
vincent simone


----------



## Haydan (Oct 12, 2013)

Marry - hugh laurie
Snog - nico hulkenberg
Avoid - vincent simone

And next...

Robert Downey Jr
Paul McCartney
Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## joliejo (Oct 28, 2005)

Snog - Daniel Radcliffe
Marry - Robert Downey jr
Avoid - Paul McCartney 

Okay if anyone is still playing...

Patrick Dempsey 
Alan rickman
Ashley cole


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just found this thread

Snog Alan Rickman
Marry Patrick Dempsey
Avoid Ashley Cole

For the next player
Justin Timberlake
Jon Richardson
Jamie Dornan


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Snog Jamie Dornan
Marry Jon Richardson
Avoid Justin Timberlake

Now for the next lucky lady...

Lee Evans
The man who does the Come Dine With Me voiceover (no idea on the name, sorry!)
Julian Rhind-Tutt


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

? him?


----------



## MrsGorilla (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah, never knew what he looked like, picked him because I think he is chuffin' funny


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

I would....

Snog - Voice over fella  (Although he would probably make a sarcastic comment afterwards!)
Marry - Julian Rhind-Tutt (Knew the face didn't have a clue he had such a different name)
Avoid - Lee Evans (I couldn't handle all the sweat!)

Next up is:

Ben Howard
Ben Miller
Ben Shepherd


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Can I join in please?!

Snog - Ben Howard (because he is a rocking hottie)

Marry - Ben Miller (because looks don't last forever but laughter does)

Avoid - Ben Shepard (because he seems to be doing a Benajmin Button)

And for the next lucky lady (with a bit of a theme)
Alexander Armstrong 
Richard Osman 
Nick Knowles


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

oooh that's a kind one Cloudy!

I would - 

Snog - Alexander Armstrong

Marry (and more!) - Richard Osman

Avoid - Nick Knowles

Next one in honour of the GBBO being back on tomorrow - 

Paul Hollywood
James Martin
Gordon Ramsey


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

What a great thread!

Snog: Paul Hollywood (it's the blue eyes)
Marry: James Martin (seems a nice man and would cook lovely dinners every night)
Avoid: Gordon Ramsay (too sweary)

So excited about GBBO!!

Next three...

Gary Lineker
Louis Smith
David Beckham


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

snog beckham, marry smith, avoid lineker (too smarmy) 


prince harry
haakon, crown prince of norway
prince carl philip, duke of varmland


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Snog Harry, marry Carl, avoid Haakon.

Howard Donald
Keith Duffy
Jordan Knight


----------

